# The SureFire AZ2 Thread



## angelofwar (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: In which I sing the praises of the AZ2*



Tana said:


> Sorry to bring this old thread up but I'm about to buy AZ2-S version and I presume the strobe is in the electronic alone, the body and tailcap should be the same as with AZ2... anyone could confirm this ???
> 
> Also, I see that people were running the head on 2xRCR123 rechargeables but did anyone try to attach the head on other E series that accepts 17670 and confirm if it can run from one Li-Ion (like LX2 does... basically, to my understanding is that LX2 head can run on both 1xLi-Ion and 2xLi-Ion w/o issues). I have run KX2C on single Li-Ion w/o any issues for long time. Really wonder if AZ2-S head would perform the same...



Can't comment on the RC options, but I can confirm that the strobe function is indeed in the head, and not the body.


----------



## Mike 208 (Feb 18, 2010)

I have not seen this posted before, but if anyone is interested, the SF AZ2 is now on their website. The posting indicates the light is "available at authorized Surefire dealers." I did a quick search, and found one dealer who claims to have the light in stock (but the picture shown was not a AZ2 but a Z2L). The list price is $260.00. If funds permit, I may pick one of these lights up.


----------



## Alberta-Blue (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Surefire AZ2 now on Surefire website*

Its been up for about a week now. Release (or formal ship from factory... whatever) is scheduled for April 1st 2010.

I have mine reserved through my local dealer :twothumbs


----------



## computernut (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Surefire AZ2 now on Surefire website*

The tailcap looks different than the A2L...


----------



## carrot (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Surefire AZ2 now on Surefire website*

Yes, I think it is the same tailcap to be used on the M3LT.


----------



## KeyGrip (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Surefire AZ2 now on Surefire website*

What type is that?


----------



## carrot (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Surefire AZ2 now on Surefire website*

I would imagine it to be C-series threaded.


----------



## KeyGrip (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Surefire AZ2 now on Surefire website*

Clicky or twisty? I recall reading that one of the new M3s had a clicky with a multi-level head.


----------



## carrot (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Surefire AZ2 now on Surefire website*

Twisty, like the A2.


----------



## computernut (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: Surefire AZ2 now on Surefire website*

I just got an email today from Surefire advertising their new AZ2. I notice there is a "Test Spin" page now, not sure if they had that before. Looks like a nice light! Link


----------



## bigchelis (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: Surefire AZ2 now on Surefire website*

You can see many more new models at LApolice supply website and pre-pay for April delivery too.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: Surefire AZ2 now on Surefire website*

HA-Black... 

Need to think of a way to afford one of these...


----------



## dcycleman (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: Surefire AZ2 now on Surefire website*



bigchelis said:


> You can see many more new models at LApolice supply website and pre-pay for April delivery too.


 april of 2014?


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Surefire AZ2 now on Surefire website*

I am interested in the AZ2 and I think it is a very good replacement for my G2Z Nitrolon. I seem to love carrying lights around my neck too and absolutely loved lanyards. However, when running through Surefire's website, I couldn't find any indication of SF including a lanyard attachment just like the LX2 since the tailcap of the AZ2 seems to be made for it.

Anyone knows anything?


----------



## jp2515 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Surefire AZ2 now on Surefire website*



dcycleman said:


> april of 2014?



You can buy them now (AZ2), price is $260 direct from Surefire direct.


----------



## RedLED (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Surefire AZ2 now on Surefire website*

Wonderful, great, outstanding, pop open the champagne!

But...where is the: Beep, beep, beeeeeeep, beep LX1?!


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Surefire AZ2 now on Surefire website*

Be patient. Surefire generates it's income mainly from LE and the military, not general users and hobbyists like us.

AZ2 is a combat light and would spark more interests from LE professionals and those in the military. I believe Surefire deliberately launch the AZ2 to get a fast recoup into their R&D costings. Once when things stabilizes, they would launch the LX1.

Just my opinion though but this is how I psycho myself to wait for the LX1.


----------



## It01Firefox (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Surefire AZ2 now on Surefire website*



pjandyho said:


> I seem to love carrying lights around my neck too and absolutely loved lanyards. However, when running through Surefire's website, I couldn't find any indication of SF including a lanyard attachment just like the LX2 since the tailcap of the AZ2 seems to be made for it.
> 
> Anyone knows anything?



On the official website if you click on Test Spin the light has the same lanyard ring attached as the LX2.


Markus


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Surefire AZ2 now on Surefire website*



It01Firefox said:


> On the official website if you click on Test Spin the light has the same lanyard ring attached as the LX2.
> 
> 
> Markus


That's my assumption when I looked at the Test Spin but when reading up on Features column there is no mention of a supplied lanyard.


----------



## It01Firefox (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Surefire AZ2 now on Surefire website*

They never mention including lanyards except on the firefighter lights, where it's a special yellow one.


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Surefire AZ2 now on Surefire website*

Well I hope they do. Some of their lights like the LX2 and A2L came with lanyard, so are the M3, M4, and M6.

At the price of $260 for the AZ2 they better include a lanyard.


----------



## msap (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Surefire AZ2 now on Surefire website*



pjandyho said:


> I am interested in the AZ2 and I think it is a very good replacement for my G2Z Nitrolon. I seem to love carrying lights around my neck too and absolutely loved lanyards. However, when running through Surefire's website, I couldn't find any indication of SF including a lanyard attachment just like the LX2 since the tailcap of the AZ2 seems to be made for it.
> 
> Anyone knows anything?


 
The AZ2 does have the same lanyard attachment as the LX2. My partner at work has had his for about 2 weeks now. It's a nice light. The tailcap is also very similar to the LX2. It's a twisty tail cap...slight push for low, push harder for high.


----------



## sfca (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Surefire AZ2 now on Surefire website*



msap said:


> The AZ2 does have the same lanyard attachment as the LX2. My partner at work has had his for about 2 weeks now. It's a nice light. The tailcap is also very similar to the LX2. It's a twisty tail cap...slight push for low, push harder for high.



Have you tried it? Is the turn needed to activate constant-on as much as I've heard the LX2 to be. Maybe a bit too long?


----------



## RedLED (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Surefire AZ2 now on Surefire website*



pjandyho said:


> Be patient. Surefire generates it's income mainly from LE and the military, not general users and hobbyists like us.
> 
> AZ2 is a combat light and would spark more interests from LE professionals and those in the military. I believe Surefire deliberately launch the AZ2 to get a fast recoup into their R&D costings. Once when things stabilizes, they would launch the LX1.
> 
> Just my opinion though but this is how I psycho myself to wait for the LX1.


 
Ya, I am just joking!


----------



## straightpuke (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Surefire AZ2 now on Surefire website*

I'm planning to get the AZ2 as an upgrade from the G3L...I will be using it specifically for patrolling/duty work


----------



## woodrow (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Surefire AZ2 now on Surefire website*

I am tempted by this one. $260 seems a little steep for a 2 cell I would imagine 200L light, but if I see a favorible review, I might have to give into temptation.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Surefire AZ2 now on Surefire website*

I'm looking forward to some beamshots.

I would love to pick one up myself, but I can't afford to unfortunately.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Surefire AZ2 now on Surefire website*

I would like to see how the AZ2 compares to the A2L.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Surefire AZ2 now on Surefire website*

That is one of my main interests.

I for one am hoping that they have concentrated the beam for the high mode a bit more, as the A2L is mainly spill.

I think, a TIR with the 4 secondary LED's around the outside would be *awesome!*


----------



## Force Attuned (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Surefire AZ2 now on Surefire website*

Yes, beam shots please...need to know if its worth upgrading from a Surefire G2Z w/Malkoff M60L or not. 
The dual mode sounds exciting.


----------



## dcycleman (Mar 21, 2010)

doesnt seem to be a ton of interest generated from this light, people were going nutty waiting for the LX2


----------



## Size15's (Mar 21, 2010)

dcycleman said:


> doesnt seem to be a ton of interest generated from this light, people were going nutty waiting for the LX2


We don't have a ton of active shooters on CPF compared to the number of general interest flashaholics - The AZ2 like other CombatLights before it are rather specific tools


----------



## msap (Mar 21, 2010)

The AZ2 switch to me is the exact same as the LX2. I didn't sit down and compare them side by side but I have used both. The hot spot on high is very concentrated. The low is pure flood with no hot spot at all and has a blueish tint. It's nice for low light situations when you don't want a really bright light killin your nite vision.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey msap, with regards to the high beam, when you say it is very concentrated, are we talking almost like the LX2, or is it similar to the A2L?

I am interested in the AZ2, but I don't want it if the main beam is similar to the A2L... too floody.

I want flood on low, and a high mode that is TIR like! :devil:


----------



## dano (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm curious on emitter choice....the photos I've seen looks like it's using a K2 Flipchip, but those are discontinued...Probably a prototype used for photo purposes?


----------



## Dioni (Mar 22, 2010)

Strobe version!


----------



## Chrontius (Mar 22, 2010)

Size15's said:


> We don't have a ton of active shooters on CPF compared to the number of general interest flashaholics - The AZ2 like other CombatLights before it are rather specific tools



I respectfully disagree. My G2Z gets a lot of use (IMR/P90/P91) as a go-to light for everything from painting ceilings to EDC pocket rocket to looking around under my desk. The CombatGrip hasn't made my grip worse once, is a safe place to bite without biting down on anodized aluminum alloy, and is generally great for retention in every conceivable circumstance.

Plus, it works with firearms.

This may be my first retail-priced Surefire ever.


----------



## Size15's (Mar 23, 2010)

I agree that the CombatGrip has many benefits beyond the active shooter but I meant the image, marketing and intent of CombatLights focuses on fire-arms users as the core user.


----------



## bullettproof (Mar 26, 2010)

im looking forward to getting one of these anyone have one yet?????


----------



## SUREFIRED (Mar 31, 2010)

bullettproof said:


> im looking forward to getting one of these anyone have one yet?????



+1! 

(Free Bump!)


----------



## dano (Mar 31, 2010)

I ordered one, and it came in, today. Overall, I'm not impressed with its output, and I'm not a big fan of the "output is best" crowd. I'm doubting its 150Lu claimed output. 

Comparing the output of two lights, especially LED based lights can be problematic, as everyone sees light differently. Even so, comparing the AZ2's output to a Streamlight Polytac and a Pelican 2360 (AA based LED light), the AZ2 had the least output, according to my eyes. Even comparing it to SF's P60L, there isn't that much difference in total output; not enough to justify a claimed 80 vs. 150 lumen listed output.

Also, using a discontinued emitter, a K2 TFFC, is a bit odd.

For a light with a "combat" specific grip configuration, I'd be more comfortable with a C2 or Z2 with a P61 incan bulb, as the output and color rendition are superior to the AZ2, and with such a specific purpose, the output duration is not an issue.

SF missed their target with the AZ2. I can't recommend it as a "Combat" or "Tactical" light.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Mar 31, 2010)

Can you get some beamshots, please?

Maybe a few photos of the AZ2 itself


----------



## Dioni (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow... Dano made serious accusations!


----------



## SUREFIRED (Apr 1, 2010)

Bezel (emitter) pics please Dano? and hows the tint?

Thanks


----------



## dano (Apr 1, 2010)

SUREFIRED said:


> Bezel (emitter) pics please Dano? and hows the tint?
> 
> Thanks



Quick and dirty pics (sorry for the crappy quality):










The outer LED's are a greenish tint (very slight). The main LED has a very slight purple tint. Either one isn't noticeable in use.


----------



## dano (Apr 1, 2010)

H-O-R-R-I-B-L-E beamshots:

1. AZ2: 





2. SL Polytac:





3. Peli. 2360:


----------



## dougie (Apr 1, 2010)

Dano,

I'm assuming you are happy that you haven't got a defective LED, poor batteries or contacts? Anyhow, you have done me a huge favour. I can't get to a B&M store here in the UK and have to rely before I purchase a light on the advertising and reviews on here to make a 'educated' decision on whether or not to buy. This light was high on my wish list and I was going to get one but now will save my money for something else. Cheers buddy!:thumbsup:


----------



## SUREFIRED (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks again Dano! 

Anyone else thinking that his light is a prototype with that K2? Like the production models will have the SSC?


----------



## dano (Apr 1, 2010)

SUREFIRED said:


> Thanks again Dano!
> 
> Anyone else thinking that his light is a prototype with that K2? Like the production models will have the SSC?



It isn't a prototype, it came in full SF packaging....


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 1, 2010)

Didn't Inova use K2s in their T-series for better tints?

Could just be a bum emitter, or Surefire bought up a production quantity of whatever remained and was unpleasantly surprised at the bins they got.


----------



## Mikey V (Apr 1, 2010)

dano said:


> I ordered one, and it came in, today. Overall, I'm not impressed with its output, and I'm not a big fan of the "output is best" crowd. I'm doubting its 150Lu claimed output.
> 
> Comparing the output of two lights, especially LED based lights can be problematic, as everyone sees light differently. Even so, comparing the AZ2's output to a Streamlight Polytac and a Pelican 2360 (AA based LED light), the AZ2 had the least output, according to my eyes. Even comparing it to SF's P60L, there isn't that much difference in total output; not enough to justify a claimed 80 vs. 150 lumen listed output.
> 
> ...


 
I'm with you Dano. I look at my C2's and Z2's, all equipped with Malkoff M60's and then I look at this new AZ2, and I'm wondering - what were they thinking? It gives up P60 drop-in interchangability, along with bullet proof simplicity, for what? It is not a combat light in my mind. When I reach for Mr. 357 in the right hand, and a C2 or Z2 in the left, I only want to know one thing: "press here for expected results", regardless of the hand in question. No multi-mode double press guessing games. The AZ2 is neither fish nor fowl.


----------



## dano (Apr 1, 2010)

Mikey V said:


> I'm with you Dano. I look at my C2's and Z2's, all equipped with Malkoff M60's and then I look at this new AZ2, and I'm wondering - what were they thinking? It gives up P60 drop-in interchangability, along with bullet proof simplicity, for what? It is not a combat light in my mind. When I reach for Mr. 357 in the right hand, and a C2 or Z2 in the left, I only want to know one thing: "press here for expected results", regardless of the hand in question. No multi-mode double press guessing games. The AZ2 is neither fish nor fowl.



The dual stages don't effect the functionality at all. I'm just a bit surprised at the output. I'd like to compare it to another one, but haven't found any, yet, to do the comparison.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Apr 1, 2010)

Hmmm I still would love to get my hands on one


----------



## sfca (Apr 1, 2010)

Instead of starting a new thread, may I ask something:

I've heard often that Surefire uses old(er) or out of date emitters. Why is this so? 
Are there advantages in use, cost, business or reliability with sticking with these emitters when newer, better ones are out?

_I looove Surefire by the way. E2DL FTW! But that one doesn't use a quite-old emitter.
The P60Ls almost certainly could have been updated for minimal cost._


----------



## Size15's (Apr 1, 2010)

It's more accurate that the lead times of SureFire's new products is such that by the time they are released there may well be new LEDs that have higher output and/or better efficiency etc than the LEDs that SureFire developed the new product with.
It is not the case that SureFire deliberately selected an 'old' LED to use.

SureFire develop new products and an important consideration is the operational lifespan and performance over that period. This sort of thing takes time to determine, especially given the product support they offer.


----------



## zs&tas (Apr 1, 2010)

hmmmm, i would be contacting surefire about that light ? it dosnt seem right.......


----------



## dano (Apr 3, 2010)

zs&tas said:


> hmmmm, i would be contacting surefire about that light ? it dosnt seem right.......



Stay tuned...I might do just that...


----------



## woodrow (Apr 4, 2010)

dano,
I have $300 coming in the mail in the next week or two from selling a couple of cell phones.... Thanks for helping me save it!


----------



## smu616 (Apr 4, 2010)

Dano

I dug out my pelican and compared it to the AZ2. The AZ2 was noticably brighter, so maybe you have a defective one or bad batteries?

Shane


----------



## Alberta-Blue (Apr 4, 2010)

Dano,

I would suggest that something may be wrong with your AZ2 unit as others already have.

I dont have an AZ2 yet (local dealer up here hasnt get em in yet), but I did dig out my Streamlight Scorpion LED C4 and TLR 1 C4 rated at a believeble 120 and 130 lumens respectively and both of which use the same emitter (a K2 TFFC from what I can tell with my inexperienced eyes) as the AZ2.

I white walled both of em against my Pelican and both were noticably brighter with all of em running on fresh Surefire CR123A's and Duracell AA's. Unless the AZ2 Main beam is under driven (and I doubt it... there would have been more complaints) I dont see any reason why it would be washed out by the Pelican unless their was a problem or defect with the unit.

I am sure that Surefire will make it right for you if you call them and describe your issue.

Keep us updates


----------



## sfca (Apr 4, 2010)

smu616 said:


> Dano
> 
> I dug out my pelican and compared it to the AZ2. The AZ2 was noticably brighter, so maybe you have a defective one or bad batteries?
> 
> Shane



Ya got any other Surefires you can compare it to?






I'm curious about the turn needed to activate constant-low and constant-low to constant-high ... compared to the LX2 (which apparently is loooong).


----------



## DanTSX (Apr 5, 2010)

Size15's said:


> We don't have a ton of active shooters on CPF compared to the number of general interest flashaholics - The AZ2 like other CombatLights before it are rather specific tools



Hey Al I gotta disagree with you on this. While not in the majority, a good chunk of the U.S. contingent of this forum takes into account firearms compatability in the decision making process for at least SOME of their lights. What I think you would find is that there is a lot left unsaid about this requirement during the research process. And that while Americans love their guns, most tend to keep quiet on the subject even between close friends or on the relative anonymity of the internet. You've been to SHOT, so you know one side of the "gun culture". The other side prefers to "lay low". They are not doing anything wrong, but they feel better not indicating an affinity for firearms/gear while still participating in a community like this.:tinfoil: Also, as this is not a "gun community" we thus do not attempt to make it into one. As you know, there are plenty of other internet venues for gun owners to talk about those topics. I think that firearms owners, respectfully minimize that aspect of our interests when we come here to post. I know that I do.

I'd think it would make an interesting poll though. Don't you think?:thinking:

Based on the number of Z-series lights that I see, I'd think that the A2Z will be a pretty steady seller, but primarily be for "2nd time surefire buyers" The dual-output will be an "oh thats kind of cool" feature until they see the price. For someone that already owns a G,P,Z-series light will appreciate it more and figure that they can use their old light as a backup or give it to the wife as an excuse to get the latest SF kit  .


----------



## Size15's (Apr 5, 2010)

Fair enough 

I wonder whether the AZ2 will grow in 'popularity' here on CPF. Detailed runtime/output analysis of SureFires, or many lights in general for that matter, seems a bit sparse on CPF recently.


----------



## dano (Apr 5, 2010)

sfca said:


> Ya got any other Surefires you can compare it to?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



6C, 6P, Z3, 9P, 9N, 8X, LX2, E2, E1, E2L, 10X, A2, U2....

--dan


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 5, 2010)

I am looking forward to this one as it has a hogher low-mode than the A2L and I hoped for a more concentrated corona due to the bigger head and reflector.

The beamshots so far do nto look too encouraging, but I'll try one anyway. 

bernie


----------



## sfca (Apr 5, 2010)

dano said:


> 6C, 6P, Z3, 9P, 9N, 8X, LX2, E2, E1, E2L, 10X, A2, U2....
> 
> --dan



How's the turn from off to low to high vs the LX2?


----------



## dano (Apr 5, 2010)

sfca said:


> How's the turn from off to low to high vs the LX2?



The same, I guess. The internals of both tailcaps appear identical, but they're not interchangeable due to the light's having different body diameters.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Apr 5, 2010)

If one turns up on ebay, it will be hard for me to resist the temptation... I hope it doesn't happen soon :laughing:


----------



## SUREFIRED (Apr 6, 2010)

dano said:


> The same, I guess. The internals of both tailcaps appear identical, but they're not interchangeable due to the light's having different body diameters.



Is the AZ2's head and tailcap C-series compatible? That would make some sweet lego! 

Thanks


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd (Apr 7, 2010)

I played around with one of these at my local dealer, and it had the K2 emitter. Do you think this will be the production LED? It was very bright!


----------



## dano (Apr 7, 2010)

K2-bk-bl-rd said:


> I played around with one of these at my local dealer, and it had the K2 emitter. Do you think this will be the production LED? It was very bright!



It IS the production LED....


----------



## PinarelloOnly (Apr 11, 2010)

I do not care what the nit pickers say about this light. I think this light Surefire
got right. You want "throw" from a LED, you gots' to have a tight hot spot and
this light does. No doubt my favorite. As far as my AZ2 goes my LED is "white, bright and tight".
Also mentioned about in this thread is the "popularity"....well, at over $200
how popular do you think it's going to be.

AZ2 has a very similar spill ring and hot spot compared to my Luma D-mini BTW. 

The tail cap was a "right away" noticeable short travel through the low to hi compared to my A2. Love it:twothumbs

P60L drop in on the left, AZ2 on the right with a very nice wide spill ring and tight hot spot and truly "white".


----------



## dcycleman (Apr 12, 2010)

looks sweet


----------



## Force Attuned (Apr 12, 2010)

Due to the price and out, I think I'll stay away from this one. I already have a G2Z w/Malkoff M60L which gives good output and excellent runtime, even on rechargeables. Think I'll wait and invest on an M3LT to replace my modded led maglite as a spotter on duty - though I'll wait for user reports and reviews first of course.


----------



## dcycleman (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah, I like the way it looks, but I'd want a lower low and higher runtimes


----------



## GreySave (Apr 12, 2010)

Is that the nice warm K2 that swas in some of the Inova products? Certainly looks nice in that photo......


----------



## dano (Apr 12, 2010)

GreySave said:


> Is that the nice warm K2 that swas in some of the Inova products? Certainly looks nice in that photo......



Yup...Inova uses (used?) it in the Bolt series and the T series.


----------



## GreySave (Apr 24, 2010)

Anyone have anything more on this light? I am really curious to see some outdoor comparison photos and / or user opiniions, especially whe3re tint and throw are concerned.

I did have an A2 at one time but sold it as it received little use due to the relatively low run time and weak (by comparison) incan beam. Don't get me wrong. It was a great light that I used a number of times during power failures, but I found myself reaching for other lights more and more often. I passed on the civilian A2 LED as I did not see it as enough of an improvement to warrant purchasing. But the combat versiob with its (Apparently) warmer tint and hopefully better tint on low power has caught my eye.


----------



## dano (Apr 26, 2010)

Just an update: There's nothing wrong with my unit.

I guess the (IMO) lousy output is by design.

--dan


----------



## Alberta-Blue (Apr 27, 2010)

Well I finally got my hands on one of these. I gotta say, I'm not impressed. The body construction, the tailcap, and the overall asthetics of the unit are pretty good. Even the low mode is pretty good.

The thing that really kills this light for me is the pencil thin, relatively low output main beam. its a pretty good thrower but there isnt a really smooth transition from the high beam to the low beam. This makes it great at range, great in close, but this light really falls short of the mark for everything in between.

I will be sticking with my bored out 18650 SF 6P with my Dereelight 1S XP-G Drop-in. So far that light is by far the most favorite that I own and the most useful at all ranged.


----------



## sfca (Apr 27, 2010)

Alberta-Blue said:


> Well I finally got my hands on one of these. I gotta say, I'm not impressed. The body construction, the tailcap, and the overall asthetics of the unit are pretty good. Even the low mode is pretty good.
> 
> The thing that really kills this light for me is the pencil thin, relatively low output main beam. its a pretty good thrower but there isnt a really smooth transition from the high beam to the low beam. This makes it great at range, great in close, but this light really falls short of the mark for everything in between.




Ya know I saw somewhere in Milky's thread him throwing out the possibility of a sprint run of LX2s.. 
Maybe a _AZ2 run _would be better. Similar internals (electronics) & twisty switch, correct?


----------



## Alberta-Blue (Apr 27, 2010)

sfca said:


> Ya know I saw somewhere in Milky's thread him throwing out the possibility of a sprint run of LX2s..
> Maybe a _AZ2 run _would be better. Similar internals (electronics) & twisty switch, correct?


 
Honestly... If I could mod this light with an XP-G R5 or one of the upcoming S2 bins I would be very happy with it but the hotspot is WAY to tight to be used for anything else other then throwing.

Speaking of which.... I may just have to ask milky 'bout that.


----------



## sfca (Apr 27, 2010)

Alberta-Blue said:


> Honestly... If I could mod this light with an XP-G R5 or one of the upcoming S2 bins I would be very happy with it but the hotspot is WAY to tight to be used for anything else other then throwing.
> 
> Speaking of which.... I may just have to ask milky 'bout that.



Would be nice to get a TIR in there! 
Don't know what that would do to the 4 led low-beam.. But I do like them TIR sized hotspots!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 12, 2010)

Anymore beamshots out there in the wilderness?? :candle:


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jul 2, 2010)

My AZ2 arrived today.

Here are some photos. Click for larger size options.

I'm going to try to do a review and some beamshots, both indoor and outdoors if anyone's interested.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 2, 2010)

Beautiful. Thanks! Awaiting your beamshots.


----------



## sfca (Jul 2, 2010)

SuperTrouper said:


> My AZ2 arrived today.
> 
> Here are some photos. Click for larger size options.
> 
> I'm going to try to do a review and some beamshots, both indoor and outdoors if anyone's interested.




Yes please! Beautiful pics


----------



## DREW297 (Jul 2, 2010)

I'd love to see some indoor/outdoor beamshots. I've been drooling since I saw this masterpiece and this thread makes me want one even more.


----------



## troller_cpf (Jul 2, 2010)

Don't know if it has already been asked/answered, but what type of leds are the 4 surrounding leds around the center K2? they do not seem to be classical 5mm nichia...

thanks!


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm afraid I don't know. They look like 5mm LEDs but they're unusually warm IMO.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jul 3, 2010)

I've posted my review here


----------



## troller_cpf (Jul 3, 2010)

what sounds strange to me (concerning the 4 5mm leds) is that if you look at a nichia 5mm led from the top you'll see pretty nothing, that's because, you just see the top of the two "wires", while in these if you look from the top you see a yellow base... it seems like an incapsulated Luxeon Dragon... or like the 4 leds used in the Inova Inforce Color...

buh...


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jul 3, 2010)

Yes they certainly don't look like typical 5mm LEDs, however I haven't got a clue what they are unfortunately.

Like the main beam, they still have a reasonably warm output, as you can see in the beamshots, which is quite unusual in my experience of 5mm LEDs.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jul 4, 2010)

An interesting bit of news....the AZ2 is E-series compatible!!!

I snapped a couple of photos in my review thread

Presumably there Z2-S and Stratum will also be compatible!!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 2, 2010)

Any possibility of someone doing some beamshots?

I have seen the ones that are floating around, but some more would be nice 

Comparisons with some other SF's would also be great!!


----------



## SuperTrouper (Sep 3, 2010)

I did beamshots for the lights I felt it was comparable to in my collection in my review Dime.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 3, 2010)

I saw yours and they were great!

You can never have enough of a good thing however, and I need to see more before I decide 100% to buy the light. My money is limited these days... :laughing:


----------



## PelicanCaseNut (Mar 11, 2011)

The new AZ2-S is out, strobe version.


----------



## hotlight (Sep 15, 2011)

SUREFIRED said:


> Is the AZ2's head and tailcap C-series compatible? That would make some sweet lego!
> 
> Thanks


 
bump... will this tailcap fit on a P/C SF?


----------



## Chrontius (Sep 15, 2011)

And now the new AZ2-S is discontinued. LA Police Gear probably just sold their last unit.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes, the tailcap fits standard bodies (6P, G, C, etc.)

The head fits on E-series bodies.

It's a strange one indeed... but I like it!


----------



## hotlight (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank You! 

... strange indeed.
Many combinations tho.






Nathan said:


> Yes, the tailcap fits standard bodies (6P, G, C, etc.)
> 
> The head fits on E-series bodies.
> 
> It's a strange one indeed... but I like it!


----------



## yowzer (Sep 15, 2011)

Somebody in another thread mentioned it is compatible with the LX2 too. I'm playing with an AZ2 with a clip (A2L the way it should have been), and a combatlight with a TIR focused beam. Good times.

Has SF ever discontinued a non vapor ware light as fast as they did the strobe version of the AZ2?


----------



## Phredd (Sep 17, 2011)

yowzer said:


> Somebody in another thread mentioned it is compatible with the LX2 too.


 
I guess that was me. I put the AZ2-S on an LX2 body. I haven't taken a picture that combination yet, but there's a picture of the other half (an LX2 on an AZ2 body) in this thread if anyone wants the throw of an LX2 with the combat grip of an AZ2.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...2-with-Combat-Grip-NEW-in-box-159-...-CHEAP!-...


----------



## yowzer (Sep 18, 2011)

*In which I sing the praises of the AZ2*

This is one of my favorite mid-size lights. Here's some of the reasons why. 

I have a big soft spot for floody area lighting, and the AZ2 delivers this in spades; it rivals the Zebralight H501 and H50 for a nice wall of light without using a diffuser or frosted lens setup. Unlike the ZLs, it also has decent throw, at least on high mode, making it a very versatile light. I also have a strong preference for neutral and warm tints. the AZ2 is a cool white light, but it's warmer than most CWs, and only looks cool when going head to head against a NW tint. The 5mm LEDs have no purple or blue tint like that breed normally does  ; outside of some warm 5mms used by a few custom makers here, they're the best tint I've ever seen in that style. Makes the light much nicer to use than a white A2L or stock white A2 on low. The K2's got a nice warmer side of cool tint too. There have been enough reports from other people with this light about the tints that it doesn't look like a case of me winning the tint lottery. It looks more like a deliberate decision by Surefire. Now if only they'd pick premium tints for their other LEDs too (I've been lucky with the tints of my XR-E SFs, but I've seen some that are sickly greenish, and all the P4 lights I've seen have been way too blue.)

I have to admit to nostalgic fondness for the K2. I'm not sure why it didn't seem to catch on with flashlight manufacturers when it was current a few years back; I've had a couple of lights with them and never had a bad tint, and think it makes for a nicer beam than the XR-E in a non-throw oriented light. 

Too big for an EDC, but it carries well in a jacket pocket, waiting for when I want a bigger light than the small ones I usually carry in my pants pocket. Very comfortable to hold, and I love the genius simplicity of the two stage tailcap. Great for momentary use, or constant on low with occasional flashes of high.

There is a downside; I wish that the runtime was a bit better, though the output levels are fine for my uses -- makes a good light for night time walks; the 35 lumen low is more than enough for lighting up the sidewalk or trail, and high works great for annoying the neighborhood dogs who bark as I walk by. I'd like to see more knurling or texturing on the tailcap to make it easier to twist one-handed. Then there's the usual SF complaint about not supporting rechargeable batteries. And, finally, I wish it came in a green or grey HA finish instead of black. Nothing I can't live with, though.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: In which I sing the praises of the AZ2*

IMO, the AZ2 and AZ2-S are the most versatile lights from Surefire. The combination of the two-stage tailcap and flood/spot beam make it suitable for almost anything, short of a weaponlight. It's a perfect "walking" light. Twist the tailcap to constant-on low and off you go. The nice broad low lights up the path nicely. If you need more output or throw, just press the tailcap or turn it further. 150 lumens isn't as much as other lights, even from Surefire, but at 5 or 10 feet straight to the face, it'll still make someone turn away. And the strobe is good for attracting attention in case you need it (along with some yelling of course). This light is one of my favorite "users".


----------



## tsl (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: In which I sing the praises of the AZ2*

I wish SF would have bumped down the flood lumens and offered more runtime. 10 hours for the 35 lumen flood means replacing the batteries at least 3x a month if you use the light 1 hour each night.

Does anyone know if the 10 hours is conservative?


----------



## yowzer (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: In which I sing the praises of the AZ2*



tsl said:


> I wish SF would have bumped down the flood lumens and offered more runtime. 10 hours for the 35 lumen flood means replacing the batteries at least 3x a month if you use the light 1 hour each night.



I think the output levels are good for what the light is intended for -- it's a combat light, meant for use by LE/security/etc. folks with a pistol in the other hand doing room sweeps and pinpointing dangerous suspects and the like. If it was marketed as more of an EDC light, I'd want a lower low in addition to what it has now (Looking forward to this new 4-way tailcap button UI that's supposed to be in upcoming SF lights) for when you just want some light to avoid tripping over things and don't need to light up an entire room. 

Still, 10 hours of 35 lumens, even from 4 5mm LEDs, seems short these days for a light with a 2xCR123 power source. I'm still on my first set of batteries, though. In practice it's not that bad.


----------



## gottawearshades (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: In which I sing the praises of the AZ2*

I also find the AZ2 very useful. 

I was wondering: Does anybody know if the flood LEDs are regulated? Or are they direct-drive, like the A2?


----------



## xcel730 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: In which I sing the praises of the AZ2*

I've been away since 2009. I was drooling over the AZ2 from Surefire's catalog, eagerly waiting for it to show up. A short 1.5 years later and it's discontinued?!? I wonder why. I was fortunate to pick one up recently and I must say, this is an awesome light! I wish it could accept 1 x 17670 battery, but unfortunately, the tube's inner diameter only fits the CR123a perfectly.

Has anyone run this with 2 x RCR123a?


----------



## SuperTrouper (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: In which I sing the praises of the AZ2*

I've run the AZ2 with 2x RCR123's without any apparent issue. Obviously there's going to be a hit in runtime though....


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: In which I sing the praises of the AZ2*



xcel730 said:


> I was drooling over the AZ2 from Surefire's catalog, eagerly waiting for it to show up. A short 1.5 years later and it's discontinued?!?


The AZ2 is not discontinued. The AZ2-S (with additionakl strobe) has been discontinued. I have a regular AZ2 and I do not miss strobe at all...

http://www.surefire.com/AZ2-S
http://www.surefire.com/AZ2


----------



## Tana (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: In which I sing the praises of the AZ2*

Sorry to bring this old thread up but I'm about to buy AZ2-S version and I presume the strobe is in the electronic alone, the body and tailcap should be the same as with AZ2... anyone could confirm this ???

Also, I see that people were running the head on 2xRCR123 rechargeables but did anyone try to attach the head on other E series that accepts 17670 and confirm if it can run from one Li-Ion (like LX2 does... basically, to my understanding is that LX2 head can run on both 1xLi-Ion and 2xLi-Ion w/o issues). I have run KX2C on single Li-Ion w/o any issues for long time. Really wonder if AZ2-S head would perform the same...


----------



## FPSRelic (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: In which I sing the praises of the AZ2*

I've noticed that regular AZ2 (non strobe version) has made it onto Surefire's discontinued list. Funny, as I could've sworn that it was on their products list a few weeks ago. Anyone know when it made the discontinued list for sure?


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: In which I sing the praises of the AZ2*



Tana said:


> Sorry to bring this old thread up but I'm about to buy AZ2-S version and I presume the strobe is in the electronic alone, the body and tailcap should be the same as with AZ2... anyone could confirm this ???



If I take an AZ2-S head and put it on a different body it still will strobe if you click three times, so my guess is that the body and tailcap are the same as the AZ2.



FPSRelic said:


> I've noticed that regular AZ2 (non strobe version) has made it onto Surefire's discontinued list. Funny, as I could've sworn that it was on their products list a few weeks ago. Anyone know when it made the discontinued list for sure?



The AZ2 has been discontinued for quite some time now. Oddly, the prices have not dropped as low as the strobe version has. You can get a strobe one pretty cheap these days! (I bought a second one when they were going for $140, but they are about fifteen dollars cheaper now.) The tailcap is a great lego piece.


----------



## tsl (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: In which I sing the praises of the AZ2*

I recently picked up an AZ2 ... been wanting one for ages. The high beam (K2 TFFC) has a donut until about 12-14" away from the wall. I'm thinking that is OK because you would not be using the high beam that close typically, but I did want to ask ... is this typical of the AZ2?


----------



## 880arm (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: In which I sing the praises of the AZ2*



tsl said:


> I recently picked up an AZ2 ... been wanting one for ages. The high beam (K2 TFFC) has a donut until about 12-14" away from the wall. I'm thinking that is OK because you would not be using the high beam that close typically, but I did want to ask ... is this typical of the AZ2?



Yes. It's a very pronounced doughnut but as you said, you probably would never use the high output when only 12" away.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: In which I sing the praises of the AZ2*

I still use one of my AZ2-S lights every time I go running at night. I will use the floods if it looks like something on the path, and it lights up the whole area... and on high, it shoots out a pencil thin beam pretty far. A little shy of an LX2/E2DL but still throws really well!

...I never use the strobe.


----------



## MatthewSB (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: In which I sing the praises of the AZ2*

The AZ2 is really cool, being floody with the throw option. However, for it's size and cost ($125) another few dollars and you could buy an LX2 which smaller, brighter, more efficient etc. The only thing that the AZ2 does better is flood a room with enough light to sneak through.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: In which I sing the praises of the AZ2*

Is it still worth owning or is it outdated now?


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: In which I sing the praises of the AZ2*

I have the one without the strobe. My only complaint is that the high beam is too tight. It is like a laser. The tint is good and I love the flood. I had a choice between this light and the A2L and chose the AZ2 due to its tint both on high and low. Plus the low flood is much brighter.


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: In which I sing the praises of the AZ2*

The AZ2 is a great light, if you wand a real flooder. Also the A2L is a flooder, but not that bright. The good point on the A2L and AZ2 is that the low is only made with the secondary LEDs, you will not have a big bright spot if you i.e. read a map. 

I compared years ago the A2L with LX2 and also the AZ2 with a few other light some time ago. You can see in the first posting a comparsion of LX2 and A2L at the end of the first article:

http://www.messerforum.net/showthread.php?74381-Vorstellung-Surefire-A2-LED-Aviator-A2L-HA-WH

Here you can see a beam angle comparsion of several lights:

http://www.messerforum.net/showthre...-(Beam-%D6ffnungswinkel)-verschiedener-Lampen

As result the Surefire AZ2 and the Surefire KX4 head has a very similar beam shape, and the KX4 head does not have secondary LEDs. The reason for this wide beam is the geometry of the reflector. The Surefire A2L, AZ2, the KX4(D) Head and P60L are Surefires Flodder.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: In which I sing the praises of the AZ2*



MatthewSB said:


> The AZ2 is really cool, being floody with the throw option. However, for it's size and cost ($125) another few dollars and you could buy an LX2 which smaller, brighter, more efficient etc. The only thing that the AZ2 does better is flood a room with enough light to sneak through.



My LX2 is a great light, and to be honest, coupled with a Surefire diffuser, it does it all.... flood, throw, high, low, but for simple using when running, I don't really want to mess with removing a diffuser if I want to see a little further up the trail. The AZ2 body is a lot easier to grip with sweaty hands or while wearing gloves. The LX2 is a pretty slippery light, and you have to consistently apply pressure to the tail for it to stay lit (as opposed to the slippery Fury when you just need to click it on.)

I bought a white A2L around the same time as my LX2, and the LX2 killed it... the A2L does not throw very far at all, and my LX2 (with diffuser) could be the low/high flood light, or a focused thrower, so I sold my A2Z-WH years ago, but actually have an A2L-RD on the way (I always wanted one of those!) 

So long story short, I think these lights are a steal for $125... the parts are also really fun to play around with. You can put the tail on a 6P or a 9P and get two levels, or you can put any E-series head on the AZ2. I had an old Scout Light head on mine for a little while... it was like an L2 without the high pitched whine!


----------



## tsl (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: In which I sing the praises of the AZ2*



MatthewSB said:


> The AZ2 is really cool, being floody with the throw option. However, for it's size and cost ($125) another few dollars and you could buy an LX2 which smaller, brighter, more efficient etc. The only thing that the AZ2 does better is flood a room with enough light to sneak through.



I had a LX2 and sold it as I found it slippery to keep gripped lengthwise. That's not an issue with the AZ2 because of the Combat light body.


----------



## MatthewSB (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: In which I sing the praises of the AZ2*



WilsonCQB1911 said:


> Is it still worth owning or is it outdated now?



Yeah, it's pretty outdated. 5 hours per battery is terrible runtime on low mode. For $10 less ($108) you can buy a dual mode Fury and have 500 lumens for 2 hours or 45+ hours of low mode that is almost as floody.

That said, the body and tailcap are the best of any Surefire I've ever used (and I've used a lot) and if you don't mind the poor battery life this light is pretty cool and might be worth it.



tsl said:


> I had a LX2 and sold it as I found it slippery to keep gripped lengthwise. That's not an issue with the AZ2 because of the Combat light body.



I agree, the body and tailcap of the AZ2 are ideal.

I really wish they'd use the same body and tailcap with an updated head, maybe a 'combat body' dual mode fury?


----------



## FPSRelic (Jul 29, 2013)

Does anyone know if Surefire updated the AZ2 during its short life? I noticed a cpfmarketplace thread that mentioned a "newest version" 

I'm keen to try an eb2 head on this light and see if it fits.


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 30, 2013)

FPSRelic said:


> Does anyone know if Surefire updated the AZ2 during its short life? I noticed a cpfmarketplace thread that mentioned a "newest version"
> 
> I'm keen to try an eb2 head on this light and see if it fits.



I asked 880arm about this exact combo & he said it works, just can be a little buggy if you cycle too fast, but not a big deal. It wouldn't be an issue for me anyway, since I would replace the tailcap to make it a single mode instead. The mismatched body/head diameters would a little, but yes that would just be such an awesome light I wouldn't care.


----------



## yowzer (Jul 30, 2013)

FPSRelic said:


> Does anyone know if Surefire updated the AZ2 during its short life? I noticed a cpfmarketplace thread that mentioned a "newest version"



I don't know, but it'd be awesome to have one with the same output on high as the new updated p2x/etc. lights to give it some more kick.


----------



## kelmo (Dec 31, 2013)

I picked up one on the Marketplace and I am anxiously awaiting its arrival. Been wanting one for a while, just didn't want to pay retail for it.

kelmo


----------

